# Yay new liners!



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I picked up my new liners made by threewingedfury this morning and excitedly changed Harley's cage over this afternoon. i woke him up and quickly changed everything over, put him back in and he immediately ran to his litter box to hide. took him almost 20 minutes of sniffing around the edges of the litter box to tentatively put one foot on the purple triangle and then he dashed for the ramp. He ran up and came out on the second floor, saw more triangles and ran back down only to be faced with..... the same **** triangles. Up he went again, slowly poking his head around the top of the ramp to look for his hedgie bag and GASP! it had been replaced by..... TRIANGLES!!!!!! he ran over and stomped on it for a bit before running back to the ramp. so now he is sleeping in his stinky, needs to be washed, hedgie bag with the beautiful new one right beside him. lol. silly hedgie.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol hedgehogs are silly. It's so exciting that you got new liners. You should post pictures of what the cage looks like now.


----------

